# Marine saves unit after bullet in head



## comiso90 (Mar 26, 2009)

Excerpt:

The team had walked into an ambush and Marine Sam Alexander knew that the only chance they had was to fight their way through. He picked up a heavy machine-gun and "traded lead" with the insurgents just 15 metres away. Running out of ammunition, he opened up with his 9mm pistol until that too was spent. The Taliban fighters were forced to withdraw and found themselves being hunted as they ran into other marine units coming in from the flanks.

By his bravery, 26-year-old Marine Alexander saved the life of the shot corporal and also earned vital minutes for the rest of the team from 42 Commando to gain cover. What made his actions even more remarkable was that just a few hours earlier he had been shot in the head, the bullet embedding itself in his helmet. Waving away offers to fall back, he had insisted on continuing with the others as they went through compounds clashing repeatedly with the insurgents

Marine saves unit after bullet in head - Asia, World - The Independent

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2009)

A true soldier!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 26, 2009)

Give the man a cee-gar and an open tab at the bar!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 26, 2009)

TO


----------



## mkloby (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## johnbr (Mar 26, 2009)

Now that is a soldier.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn straight!!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## mkloby (Mar 26, 2009)

johnbr said:


> Now that is a soldier.



 Marines usually get mildly insulted when you call them that!


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 26, 2009)

I know Marines of any nation can be a bit "Hard Headed". But this Sergeant takes it to another level!

During my time in the Army National Guard, I have come to have a ton of respect for the Marines. 

So --- SALUTE!

Bill G.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## comiso90 (Mar 27, 2009)

I will buy him a beer tonight but cause he's not around, I will have to drink it myself. What the hell, I'll buy him some shots too!

.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy crap, that sergeant deserves the Medal of Honor for his actions. That's insane !


----------



## fly boy (Mar 27, 2009)

hoorah!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 27, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I will buy him a beer tonight but cause he's not around, I will have to drink it myself. What the hell, I'll buy him some shots too!
> 
> .


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Maestro (Mar 29, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I will buy him a beer tonight but cause he's not around, I will have to drink it myself. What the hell, I'll buy him some shots too!



Don't try to find yourself a reason to get back home drunk like a kite, okay ?


----------

